

Programming is a language, not a science - davidtyleryork
http://tyleryork.tumblr.com/post/12521263401/programming-needs-to-be-taught-as-a-language-not-a

======
d-lectable
Cool post. Interesting you bring this up, because I've had a colleague who
went to MIT, and took HTML for her required English requirement!

